# New Tanganyika Setup: Helpful Tips or Resources for Calvus?



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

Greetings everyone! I recently had the opportunity to jump back into the aquarist hobby after college, settling into a new routine, etc etc. Years prior I had kept a variety of fish: guppies, betta, lake fish (pan fish, plecos, carp, small bass etc), and my last foray were some Malawi cichlids. So while I'm not brand spanking new, it has been at least a solid 6-7 years since I kept anything larger than a 10 gallon aquarium. As such, I'm doing as much research as possible before making the purchase of any new fish.
I knew I wanted to get a little deeper into the world of cichlids, and after weeks of browsing and reading I absolutely fell in love with the Altolamprologus Calvus.

Currently I have a 45 gallon breeder set up and cycling (image attached) and I was hoping to get a little input on my setup and any useful resources and/or tips on Calvus. Obviously my first priority is the fish's health and comfort, so I'll just bullet point a few questions I have but any and all info will be greatly appreciated. :thumb:

-Does my setup look like a comfortable environment for Altolamprologus Calvus?
I know the Calvus are finicky with their water chemistry as well as their aquascaping. I arranged as many caves, crevices, nooks and crannies that I could to give them ample places to hide, feel safe, and break up line of sight to tamper aggression as they age. I plan to add some whelk shells and/or boester bells to encourage breeding in two years once they reach sexual maturity. I'm also considering adding an Anubias plant, but I'm not sure if that would be more of a help or hindrance to them? Is there anything else I might want to consider adding to the aquarium?

-What is the optimal number of Calvus to keep in my size setup?
So far I've seen the magic number for keeping Calvus to be around 6 fish. Is this the most accurate and optimal number? (I do plan on getting a second setup going for fry if/when the Calvus start breeding).

-Is this the best time of year to buy Calvus?
I've heard from a couple petshop owners that summer is the best time to purchase cichlids, whether they be tank bred or wild-caught. Is there any basis to this? Similarly due to their rarity should I snatch up a group as soon as I manage to find some available?

-Is the aquarium large enough to comfortably house any other Tanganyikan cichlids? Or should I stick with just Calvus?
I hear other cichlids (such as the schooling cyprichromis) can help keep Calvus at ease, the schooling behavior alerting the Calvus to the fact that there are no dangers present. If this is true, can my setup house another type of cichlid without interfering with possible breeding? If so, is it acceptable to add them later down the road after the Calvus are already established, or are the benefits of getting all the fish at once too great to ignore?

Any other links or tips would be greatly appreciated! The largest compilation on Calvus care I've been able to find thus far has been this article: http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/c ... Calvus.php
However I know the dangers of relying too heavily on just one or two sources for proper fish care. I've browsed various forums and picked up pieces of information anywhere I could find it, but there's no such thing as too much research haha.

Thanks again for any help offered!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!



Witch Slapped said:


> Does my setup look like a comfortable environment for Altolamprologus Calvus?


 No need for lots and lots of caves for calvus. One grouping with narrow, vertical openings is what they need, or whelk shells standing on end will do instead. The female needs to be able to block the opening with her body when she is guarding eggs. Usually lots of plants work better than a single plant. The calvus will not mind either way.



Witch Slapped said:


> What is the optimal number of Calvus to keep in my size setup?


Start with six and end up with a pair.



Witch Slapped said:


> Is this the best time of year to buy Calvus?


 All year around. Hobbyists that like to ship may prefer summer to avoid freezing temperatures, but professional vendors know how to safeguard the fish.



Witch Slapped said:


> Is the aquarium large enough to comfortably house any other Tanganyikan cichlids? Or should I stick with just Calvus?


 I would skip Cyprichromis in a 36" tank but a group of shellies like multifasciatus would work. Add LOTS of shells.


----------



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

Thank you for that info DJ. I'll be sure to take some of those extra rocks out then, I'll probably leave the two cavernous structures on both ends though just to see which they prefer.

Would Ocellatus be a compatible shell dweller for the Calvus? Or would Multies be a better choice?

Anything else I should be aware of or keep an eye out for? I see you keep Calvus in one of your setups so any advice would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

By the time you put up to 100 shells on one side and have a 6" free sand space in between, you may not have room for both rock structures.

I think ocellatus would work, but won't form as large of a colony as the multies, but maybe others who have kept them will chime in.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

I am growing out 6 calvus in a 40B. I have three double calvus caves, three boester bells, and a whole series of flat rocks forming lots of narrow vertical caves all along the back of the tank. I took two pair of adult multis and put then in two separate shell groups at the very front of the tank--about ten shells each. The male multis were too aggressive for my taste and caused more stress for the calvus than I wanted. So I took the adult multis out and replaced them with two sets of three subadults (1m:2f). This has worked out much better. Though after many spawns and having one or two survive from each I'm going to remove the juvenile survivors and keep the multi numbers low, as the more multis there are the more emboldened they become and the more they encroach on the calvus. The calvus are the main priority in the tank and I have an established multi colony in a separate tank so this combination has worked out okay for me. I expect I'll have to change this set up as time goes on, but for now it adds some extra activity and interest as the calvus take their sweet time growing.  Don't know how helpful this is, but that's my experience so far with calvus and multis in that size tank.

As far as resources, I've slowly worked my way through all the posts about calvus and comps in this Tanganyika subforum. Lots of info collected here. Other than a few solid articles elsewhere on the net, I haven't found a better source of broad based experience.


----------



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

Hmm, I'll have to keep searching for some other tankmates for the calvus then. If shellies are going to be too aggressive in that space, it might be best to think of something else. I just subscribed to Cichlid Room Companion so hopefully there'll be some more ideas there as well. Thanks for the heads up on that Sam!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did not interpret the post by Samadhikash to mean the shellies are too aggressive for the calvus. Calvus and shellies are a tried and true combination for a 36" tank.

I have also done calvus and caucopundtatus (end up with a pair of each) in a 36" tank if you like those better.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah, just to clarify, I wasn't happy with how the mature multi males acted. But the subadults, who more or less came into their own in the presence of the calvus, have been fine. Also, I have rock all along the back with multis in the front--not ideal as far as territory separation. If I had chosen to do rock on the left and shells on the right, allowing for more separation of territory, it would have likely balanced for me more easily.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> Witch Slapped said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the best time of year to buy Calvus?
> ...


I agree with DJ. When I used to breed Altolamps, I shipped calvus fry all winter long and even to MN.


----------



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

Good to know. I found a local PS that specializes in cichlids, so I should be getting some nice deep black Calvus from them soon. I decided to go with a couple leleupi with the calvus. Set up some more rocky caverns. I just cleaned out the house's den as well, so I'm gonna set up a 30 gallon for a small group of ocellatus. I will probably use it to grow out some calvus as well, and use a 10 gallon as a nursery for them until they're big enough to be moved to the 30 gallon with the ocellatus then eventually hopefully sell them off locally.

I got bit by the Tang bug bad haha.


----------



## B2LL (Jul 11, 2019)

I've kept aquariums for over 40 years now but have recently been bitten by the Tang bug myself. I'm cycling a 75 and will be sourcing some Black Calvus for it. Thinking I might want some Similis as tankmates as well. Following to watch your progress, any updates yet?


----------



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

Awesome to hear! I'd love to see the 75 gallon once you get that up and running. So far there were some issues getting some fish from my local supplier. He ordered from a cichlid farm in Florida and, without getting into details the ENTIRE order arrived at the airport doa.
So as of right now the plan for my 45 is a single julidochormis (since as long as they aren't breeding I've been told they are fine tankmates), 3 leleupi, and eventually the 4 calvus. I have the julie and leleupi, they've established their pecking order and are doing great. Still waiting on word from the ever elusive calvus haha. The 30 I'm cycling for some ocellatus and growing out the calvus is still in the cycling process.

I have a few pics of the aquariums and the julie and leleupi up on the instagram I made for my aquariums. It's called @grimgrinningfish if you want to see any of the progess.

Otherwise once I get the breeder fully situated I'll post more of an update.



B2LL said:


> I've kept aquariums for over 40 years now but have recently been bitten by the Tang bug myself. I'm cycling a 75 and will be sourcing some Black Calvus for it. Thinking I might want some Similis as tankmates as well. Following to watch your progress, any updates yet?


----------



## B2LL (Jul 11, 2019)

Witch Slapped said:


> Awesome to hear! I'd love to see the 75 gallon once you get that up and running. So far there were some issues getting some fish from my local supplier. He ordered from a cichlid farm in Florida and, without getting into details the ENTIRE order arrived at the airport doa.
> So as of right now the plan for my 45 is a single julidochormis (since as long as they aren't breeding I've been told they are fine tankmates), 3 leleupi, and eventually the 4 calvus. I have the julie and leleupi, they've established their pecking order and are doing great. Still waiting on word from the ever elusive calvus haha. The 30 I'm cycling for some ocellatus and growing out the calvus is still in the cycling process.
> 
> I have a few pics of the aquariums and the julie and leleupi up on the instagram I made for my aquariums. It's called @grimgrinningfish if you want to see any of the progess.
> ...


Hate to hear about the lost shipment, that is like hearing that Santa had a fatal sleigh accident 

I owned a shop for awhile and know that feeling, it was bad financially and you had the feeling of being responsible for the deaths of some beautiful fish.

Still in cycling mode here but shouldn't be much longer, here's the tank










I found a LFS on FB that says they have a selection of Calvus, going to check them out tomorrow. It would be awesome to be able to pick up locally and not worry about shipping them. I'll definitely update when there is more, looking forward to your updates as well :thumb:


----------



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

B2LL said:


> Hate to hear about the lost shipment, that is like hearing that Santa had a fatal sleigh accident
> 
> I owned a shop for awhile and know that feeling, it was bad financially and you had the feeling of being responsible for the deaths of some beautiful fish.
> 
> ...


A selection of calvus? Well that sounds like a dream! Hope you found some good ones, can't wait to hear what you got.

My calvus FINALLY arrived to the LFS, after a couple months, but it was worth the wait. They're absolutely gorgeous. They're eating and settling in, been close to a week now. Most of the other fish are getting along, and three of the four calvus are getting along, and then there's the brute of the tank haha. The biggest Calvus dethroned the Julidochromis and took over an entire rock structure for himself, about half the aquarium. The julie has been going after him every once in a while, but I haven't witnessed any major fights. The big brute calvus may end up posing a problem though. I see the other male often swimming with one of the females, it looks like they're trying to pair up, but whenever two or more of the calvus get together, the brute comes out of his cave specifically to go after the grouping of calvus. I'm getting some calvus caves and boester bells soon, there are enough hiding places as of now, but I'm thinking creating some more calvus specific territories may help? I dunno, I just hope the brute settles down or he might be going back to the LFS if he impedes pairing so much, especially since he has shown zero interest in either of the females. We'll see how it goes haha.


----------



## B2LL (Jul 11, 2019)

Witch Slapped said:


> A selection of calvus? Well that sounds like a dream! Hope you found some good ones, can't wait to hear what you got.
> 
> My calvus FINALLY arrived to the LFS, after a couple months, but it was worth the wait. They're absolutely gorgeous. They're eating and settling in, been close to a week now. Most of the other fish are getting along, and three of the four calvus are getting along, and then there's the brute of the tank haha. The biggest Calvus dethroned the Julidochromis and took over an entire rock structure for himself, about half the aquarium. The julie has been going after him every once in a while, but I haven't witnessed any major fights. The big brute calvus may end up posing a problem though. I see the other male often swimming with one of the females, it looks like they're trying to pair up, but whenever two or more of the calvus get together, the brute comes out of his cave specifically to go after the grouping of calvus. I'm getting some calvus caves and boester bells soon, there are enough hiding places as of now, but I'm thinking creating some more calvus specific territories may help? I dunno, I just hope the brute settles down or he might be going back to the LFS if he impedes pairing so much, especially since he has shown zero interest in either of the females. We'll see how it goes haha.


They did have a nice selection of Calvus but they were all onsie twosie selections and I'm looking for a group of 8 or so of Inkfins. It was great to find a shop relatively close who love and carry Tanganyikans. They had some really sweet Frontosas too, man I need a bigger tank.

Have you tried putting the brute in solitary? Might allow the others to pair off. Would love to see some pics.


----------



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

Inkfins are great, they're what I originally wanted. However, the black calvus I did get are SUPER black and basically inkfins, plus they got the spots on their dorsal fins, so I think they look amazing. One of these days I'm gonna have a frontosa aquarium haha.

Sorry I haven't posted any pics yet. I'm terrible at uploading them to my laptop from my phone. I'll try to get some up this coming week.

After adding some more calvus caves the brute actually calmed down a bit. I think the leleupi helped the calvus calm down in general. The calvus went after the lupi for a bit any time they got too close to their territory, but the lupi give absolutely zero f***s so they just kept chasing each other around the aquarium as they always have. I think that constant motion and liveliness helped put the calvus at ease. The brute is even sharing his cave with one of the females (I'm pretty sure I have a 2:2 ratio now that I've had time to observe) so that's a pretty big deal. They still bicker at feeding time, but I hope theyre starting to form a pair.



B2LL said:


> They did have a nice selection of Calvus but they were all onsie twosie selections and I'm looking for a group of 8 or so of Inkfins. It was great to find a shop relatively close who love and carry Tanganyikans. They had some really sweet Frontosas too, man I need a bigger tank.
> 
> Have you tried putting the brute in solitary? Might allow the others to pair off. Would love to see some pics.


----------



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

Sorry for the long overdue update, but if anyone is still interested in the progress of these aquariums, I have a bunch of pics posted up on my instagram: https://www.instagram.com/grimgrinningfish/


----------



## B2LL (Jul 11, 2019)

Very nice! Since I last posted I've found a good source locally. Currently at 6- Orange Comps, 3- Goldhead Comps, 2 wild caught Red Gombe Comps and 6- Black Calvus along with 6- Helianthus. Still on the hunt for the ever elusive Inkfins. For some reason my Imgur pics don't want to post here, gotta figure that out


----------



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

Wow, sounds like a nice selection! Wish imgur wasn't giving you so much trouble.

I know I've seen some inkfins go up on Aquabid over the past few months from a user by the name of MrTim. Could be worth checking out if you don't mind aquabids.


----------



## B2LL (Jul 11, 2019)

I'll get the pics figured out eventually, I hope.

I did find some Inkfins out of Texas but my guy here is looking and it would save about $80 in shipping to buy from him. I figure that's $80 more in fish that way


----------



## B2LL (Jul 11, 2019)

Figured I'd try again and...










Now to upload some more.


----------



## B2LL (Jul 11, 2019)

And a few more...

Hopefully the beginning of a long relationship...










A goldhead...



















An orange...










F0 Red Gombe (bad pic, one of the newest and shyest additions)...










And a Helianthus...


----------



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

Very nice group! The Helianthus in particular already look like they're doing well.

I wound up getting a pair of goldheads for my 30 gal with the ocellatus to be kind of a centerpiece fish. Unfortunately I was out of town a couple weekends ago and while my father was house sitting for the fish and dog, the male goldhead somehow died. He doesn't know what happened, it's disappointing. I might just find someone to take the female goldhead locally and try and breed the ocellatus instead. Not sure.

I have some leleupi fry as well. I was surprised to see a few free swimmers last night during feeding. I'm shocked that the bristlenose or the calvus hadn't eaten the eggs or young. We'll see if I can raise any of them. Not the cichlids in that aquarium that I was trying to breed, but hey at least I know conditions are good for the calvus haha.


----------



## B2LL (Jul 11, 2019)

Bummer about the goldhead, always tough to lose a fish. How are the lelupi fry doing? Pretty amazing that the altos haven't made them a meal by the time you saw them. I picked up 4 gold occelatus the other day, I had always heard they were pretty aggressive with each other but had no idea how much. I floated them for 15 minutes and when I went to cut them open one of them had a death grip on the back of another ones head and wouldn't let go. He was shaking him like a bulldog. I quickly got them in the tank and they were all alive but have only seen 2 since. I haven't found any bodies and the others could be somewhere in the shell bed or rocks but I have a feeling they probably aren't. Also picked up 4 Chaitika comps which are doing great.


----------



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

Very nice! I had a bit of trouble with my ocellatus in the very beginning, but I realized it was due to the fact that I had two dominant males. Removed one, still have five and they seem to have settled into their territory and routines. Took a lot of rearranging the aquascape to block lines of sight but after they settled in they've been great to watch. The fact that I originally housed them with some paracyps that I was keeping temporarily seemed to help their aggression as well. The ocellatus still hang out in the top water column a lot even though the paracyps have since been moved. Makes feeding them a whole lot easier. They're fun fish for sure.

The fry are doing alright, still have a ton, more and more batches, though as they're growing I'm realizing the first group may be a julidochromis/leleupi hybrid. I made sure the other cichlids were well fed so their hunting instincts wouldn't be active all the time, plus there are tons of nooks and crannies for the fry. Way more have survived than I thought would though.

Unfortunately I lost my favorite calvus to heater burn. It was rough. She was a big female and the only one to have laid eggs thus far. Of course now the male she was paired up with isn't doing too well anymore, the brutish calvus is kind of bullying the female and the other male so I'm not sure about my group of calvus anymore breeding-wise. I'm pretty gutted over it. A dang heater screwed up the entire pecking order of the aquarium. Saving up for one of those cased heaters but they aren't cheap. Considered a sump as well, but there just isn't room for one right now.

So in short all the cichlids I /wasn't/ planning on breeding are breeding, and the only ones that I did want to breed isn't looking as realistic as it once had.


----------

